# Mackenzie Dern vs Judo Black Belt in Japan



## Hanzou (Nov 22, 2015)

While they were both playing nice, it was still very cool seeing the differences in styles.

Love seeing Dern at work. She's quite an impressive Jiujitsu player.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 22, 2015)

The judo player moves were slow and stiff. He appeared uncomfortable and was completely exhausted at the end. Makes me wonder how long it has been since he trained regularly or for a competition.


----------



## kuniggety (Nov 23, 2015)

He kept getting saved... Whether it was running out of bounds or by the bell the first round. He had some nice throws though which was pretty expected with him being a judoka but he just could not keep up with her once she hit the ground. I liked the attempt at the flying armbar... It really looked like she had it at first but then he escaped. She should've had the arm bar again later but didn't get her leg over his head. I'd have to watch again to see exactly what happened there.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 23, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> He kept getting saved... Whether it was running out of bounds or by the bell the first round. He had some nice throws though which was pretty expected with him being a judoka but he just could not keep up with her once she hit the ground. I liked the attempt at the flying armbar... It really looked like she had it at first but then he escaped. She should've had the arm bar again later but didn't get her leg over his head. I'd have to watch again to see exactly what happened there.



I think she was just playing nice really. There's no way Dern would miss an armbar opportunity at her level.

Just like the Judo guy didn't plant her body on the mat after a few of those throws.


----------



## Buka (Oct 15, 2016)

Pretty cool submission.

'The Next Ronda Rousey' Mackenzie Dern Pulls off Crazy Submission at Legacy 61


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2016)

Mackenzie is fantastic!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 15, 2016)

Buka said:


> Pretty cool submission.
> 
> 'The Next Ronda Rousey' Mackenzie Dern Pulls off Crazy Submission at Legacy 61


Nice!


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 15, 2016)

Buka said:


> Pretty cool submission.
> 
> 'The Next Ronda Rousey' Mackenzie Dern Pulls off Crazy Submission at Legacy 61



Very cool! Reminded me of an anaconda.


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2016)

‘Bigger than Ronda Rousey’


----------

